# Koren Robinson Cut



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2562267

MINNEAPOLIS -- After a 2005 season that belonged in a storybook, the Minnesota Vikings showed Koren Robinson the money.

Following a start to 2006 better suited for the tabloids, the Vikings showed Robinson the door.

Koren Robinson 
Wide Receiver
Minnesota Vikings

Profile 
2005 SEASON STATISTICS 
Rec Yds TD Avg Long YAC 
22 347 1 15.8 80 110

Robinson was among eight players cut by the Vikings on Saturday, 10 days after he was charged with drunken driving and fleeing police.

The receiver, who made his first trip to the Pro Bowl as a kick returner last season and signed a three-year, $12.7 million contract extension in March, was one of the Vikings' few bright spots last year.

Former coach Mike Tice convinced Robinson to sign with the team following a stint in an alcohol treatment facility in North Carolina, and the player rewarded Tice's faith with one of the best seasons of his up-and-down five-year career.

But as soon as things started looking up for the oft-troubled Robinson, he was back in jail.

His blue BMW sedan was caught on radar going more than 100 mph in a 55 mph zone on the night of Aug. 15, as he tried to get from the Twin Cities back to the team's training camp headquarters in Mankato for curfew.

When police tried to pull him over, Robinson refused to stop, police said. A high-speed chase ensued, and the criminal complaint said a field test measured Robinson's blood-alcohol content at 0.11 percent.

A phone message left with Robinson's agent, Alvin Keels, wasn't immediately returned.

It was the latest in a long line of alcohol-related problems for Robinson, who pleaded guilty to DUI while with the Seattle Seahawks in 2005 and was suspended for four games in 2004 for violating the league's substance abuse policy.

His latest arrest could get Robinson suspended for a year this time and also get him a year in jail if a Washington court determines that he violated his probation. He faces a hearing in that matter and has an Oct. 17 court date in Minnesota on the charges.

The former first-round draft pick appeared to turn his life around last season in Minnesota, emerging as a leader on a team that badly needed some good influences. His teammates voted him the recipient of the Ed Block Courage Award and happily watched him work his way up the depth chart at receiver. He had 22 catches for 347 yards and one touchdown in five starts last season and entered this year as the team's No. 1 receiver.

"Just in doing my research, I thought he was in a good place," coach Brad Childress said after his arrest.

His latest transgressions clearly shook teammates, who were drawn to his affable demeanor and impressed by his considerable athleticism.

"I love Koren as a friend," receiver Travis Taylor said after Robinson was arrested. "Forget football. It doesn't matter. I love Koren dearly. That's the bottom line."

Unfortunately, the Vikings can't forget about football. With just one preseason game remaining, they seem resigned to starting the season with an unproven receivers corps surrounding quarterback Brad Johnson.

Taylor moved into Robinson's starting spot and second-year pro Troy Williamson has improved this preseason. But the rest of the group consists of inconsistent veterans like Marcus Robinson and Billy McMullen and rookies such as Jason Carter.

After defeating the Baltimore Ravens 30-7 in preseason action on Friday night, the Vikings were off on Saturday and Childress was unavailable for comment.

Owner Zygi Wilf hired the no-nonsense Childress away from Philadelphia in January after being repeatedly embarrassed by the Vikings' conduct off the field under Tice in 2005, most notably during a salacious boat party scandal in October.

Childress is off to a rocky start in that department.

Robinson's release wasn't the only news on Saturday. Starting safety Dwight Smith was cited by Minneapolis police early Saturday morning for alleged indecent conduct with a 24-year-old woman in a stairwell near a downtown night club.

Smith and the woman were released at the scene.

The team issued a statement Saturday evening saying it has "been made aware of the situation concerning Dwight Smith. Head coach Brad Childress will address the media regarding the issue once additional information becomes available."

The Vikings also released offensive tackle Sean Bubin, defensive tackle Manase Hopoi, receiver Aaron Hosack, fullback Brandon Jones, linebacker Marcus Lawrence, safety Ahmad Treaudo and guard Mark Wilson.

Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Owner Zygi Wilf hired the no-nonsense Childress away from Philadelphia in January after being repeatedly embarrassed by the Vikings' conduct off the field under Tice in 2005, most notably during a salacious boat party scandal in October.
> 
> Childress is off to a rocky start in that department.


How is Childress off to a rocky start? He's taking out the trash and doing what he should do. It's not his fault that he inherited Robinson and his record of off the field issues. Yeah it's to bad Robinson was the go to reciever but the Vikes can really not afford another repeat of last year and the list of distractions, clearly the message being sent by Childress.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Koren Robinson=dumbass!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good riddance. I don't care if they go 0-16. They did what they had to do.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

i care if they go 0-16, they only have to go 2-14, as long as they beat the packers both times they play them i'm happy. But i totally agree with letting that idiot go. No player is good enough to have to put up with that kind of thing


----------

